# large outdoor antenna



## wfischer

Don't do it! All TV stations will stop broadcasting analog signals at midnight on Feb. 17 2009, so after that you'll have nothing to watch but snow.

Check this website for more info: http://www.dtv2009.gov/


----------



## chris75

wfischer said:


> Don't do it! All TV stations will stop broadcasting analog signals at midnight on Feb. 17 2009, so after that you'll have nothing to watch but snow.
> 
> Check this website for more info: http://www.dtv2009.gov/



You do realize you get free High Def with an antenna, I love mine and best part is its free....


----------



## ktkelly

If there is not a coax running from that antenna you will have to add one. 

And if that antenna is a "yagi" it's not going to serve your purposes for very long since it's UHF section is probably very small.


You can replace that antenna with a Winegard SS2000 which should bring in those HDTV channels depending on your location (it's a amplified version you can split the coax and feed more than one HDTV).

Note 1: If you do not have newer HDTV's with onboard ATSC tuners, you will need a down conversion box for each non ATSC TV (available soon, if not now).

Note 2: You will receive a HIGHER resolution picture from this anteena than if you use either cable OR satellite.


There are many here that will give you some seriously wrong advice on this matter. Nothing more dangerous than a DIY that gives out wrong info.


----------



## gregzoll

You do realize, that the OP, just needs to correct the wiring on the one that he has most likely, and if needed, can add an amp. Besides, if anything, who wants to climb up a mast, or pay to have someone do it for you, when most companies have Basic CATV service for under $20.


----------



## jerryh3

ktkelly said:


> If there is not a coax running from that antenna you will have to add one.
> 
> And if that antenna is a "yagi" it's not going to serve your purposes for very long since it's UHF section is probably very small.
> 
> 
> You can replace that antenna with a Winegard SS2000 which should bring in those HDTV channels depending on your location (it's a amplified version you can split the coax and feed more than one HDTV).
> 
> Note 1: If you do not have newer HDTV's with onboard ATSC tuners, you will need a down conversion box for each non ATSC TV (available soon, if not now).
> 
> Note 2: You will receive a HIGHER resolution picture from this anteena than if you use either cable OR satellite.
> 
> 
> There are many here that will give you some seriously wrong advice on this matter. Nothing more dangerous than a DIY that gives out wrong info.


What is the OTA resolution compared to cable/satellite? I thought all three supported 1080i/720p.


----------



## gregzoll

ATSC-HD is what you are thinking about. NTSC can send 1080i/720p, but would eat up a lot of Bandwidth Spectrum. ATSC-SD is just 480i, not High Definition.


----------



## ktkelly

jerryh3 said:


> What is the OTA resolution compared to cable/satellite? It thought all three supported 1080i/720p.


 
Both cable and satellite companies use a compression method so the resolution is NOT a full 720/1080 signal. Close but no cigar....:yes: 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTSC 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATSC_Standards





FWIW:

A NTSC (analog) tuner *will not* receive and decode digital signal.


----------



## chris75

gregzoll said:


> You do realize, that the OP, just needs to correct the wiring on the one that he has most likely, and if needed, can add an amp. Besides, if anything, who wants to climb up a mast, or pay to have someone do it for you, when most companies have Basic CATV service for under $20.


Why pay 20 bucks every month when you can get tv for free?


----------



## mcvane

*update - antenna hooked up now*

Hi All.

I was the original poster to this thread and now the antenna is hooked up!

Basically, I realized that the previous owner taped over the 2 cables that come down from the antenna that is very very tall. One is the cable wire and one appears to be a grounding cable? (correct me if I'm wrong).

Anyways, I hooked it into a line that feeds into my bedroom and voila! I have at least 20 channels that are either crystal clear or decently clear. As another poster said "Why pay for it when it's free?"

I am in Canada and I am not even sure if the Feb 2009 elimination of analogue lines applies. I do get some US channels, but most of the prime time programs are simulcasted on the US/Canadian channels anyways, so that's not a problem for me.

As for the grounding cable that is currently not hooked up to anything, can anyone recommend where I can hook it up to? Somehing metal? I am assuming its purpose is to distribute electricity to the ground in case lightning strikes the antenna.

Thanks!


----------



## gregzoll

Ground Rod driven into the ground.


----------



## apple roof cleaning

You did not say IF the other cable is a coaxial cable, twin lead, or just a wire ?
It COULD be the UHF part of your antenna ?
Some dual element one boom Yagi's used seperate feeds for UHF VHF/FM
Less Loss this way.
As for grounding, the pole going into the ground MAY serve as a ground, depending on the conductivity of your soil.


----------



## bofusmosby

It is true that the old fashioned antennas may not be as good as the new ones for the digital transmission, but here in Tampa, many of our customers are getting great results with their old/standard antennas. We have hooked up a number of digital converter boxes, and with just a few exceptions, show a great picture with not only the only analog, but digital transmissions as well.

As far as the ground wire, if there aren't any pipes close by, I would sink a ground stake 3-4 foot down, and connect it there.


----------



## apple roof cleaning

I live in Brandon, and ch 10 is a challenge, all snowy.
BUT, switch into hi def, perfect picture!


----------



## bofusmosby

I hear that about channel 10. Its tough to get with rabbit ears. I just broke down and got basic cable again. For the price with the phone, unlimited long distance, and the high-speed internet connection, its costing me about $17 more a month. I originally had my cable disconnected back in 92. The $24 was getting to be too much! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## apple roof cleaning

bofusmosby said:


> I hear that about channel 10. Its tough to get with rabbit ears. I just broke down and got basic cable again. For the price with the phone, unlimited long distance, and the high-speed internet connection, its costing me about $17 more a month. I originally had my cable disconnected back in 92. The $24 was getting to be too much! :laughing::laughing:


Can't beat that :thumbsup:
I live in Brandon, most TV stations EXCEPT ch 10 broadcast from Riverview.
Ch 10 broadcasts from Pinellas County, so unless you have a rotor ....
I have Verizon BUSINESS FIOS, so the all in one deal dont go for me :furious:


----------



## bofusmosby

Instead of using a rotor antenna, you can use what is called a "piggy-back" antenna. A second antenna is mounted on the same pole, except that one is aimed towards New Port Richey. In this way, a rotor is not needed, and you can still get channel 10 without having to turning the antenna.

Bofus


----------



## apple roof cleaning

They used to sell these back in Detroit in the 70's
They had a seperate antenna aimed at Canada to get TV Ch 9, and the main antenna aimed at Southfield, Michigan.
Hard to find em anymore.
No big deal, I simply aim my outside antenna at Ch 10, and I simply cut my rear elements a bit to destroy the antennas front to back ratio :thumbup:

Now, I get everything just fine:yes:


----------



## bofusmosby

I have seen some people do what seems to be some really off the wall things, but the truth be told, if it works, then you can't argue with success. In case you should decide to put up one of those piggy-back antennas, Dow electronics sell them. They are located on Highway 60, between Tampa and Brandon. I don't know if they sell retail or not though. You might want to call them first to be sure. However, if yours is working fine, you don't need it!:thumbsup:


----------



## apple roof cleaning

Yeah, Dow is close to me!
But it's working fine.
Most outdoor TV antennas are either based on Yagi or Log Periodic antenna design.
Or, a combination of both.
The longest elements in these types of designs are called reflectors.
The shortest ones are called directors.
Just cutting 1 inch off each side of the reflector element was enough.
Looking foreward to watching the Bucs in HD today!


----------



## bofusmosby

Yup, once you go HD, you never want to go back to SD. Go BUCS!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## downunder

> I was wondering if anyone could tell me if I would need to run a cable directly from the top of the antenna to my tv? or does the antenna (the fact that it's grounded on my property) itself automatically ground to something metal inside?


I may have missed the answer to this in the other information. If so, I apologize.

Get a grounding block and insert it into the line where convenient. Maybe two dollars at Radio Shack, etc. Line from antenna into one end, out the other end to TV. Tap in the middle for attaching ground wire. I have a ground rod directly beside where the antenna mast goes in the ground. G rod goes deeper, gets better contact with earth. Some say that antenna should be eventually grounded at the house ground which is fine if the antenna mast is close to the service entrance. At my shop it is, and the gounding clamp for the service ground has two taps on it so I didn't even have to spend the $2.25 for another clamp, and it is about fifteen feet from the mast. At my house it is not, so I installed another grounding rod. Grounding block there is attached to the mast about knee high, just comfortable to reach, maybe three feet of ground wire to the G rod.

Coax doesn't have to go straight to the TV. It can, or you can put an amp or splitter in there somewhere if need be.


----------



## mcvane

*How to get up to the antenna?*

Hi Guys.

Quite a lot of good replies here! I have a few more questions. 

I was however, wondering, how do you adjust/move/get up to the antenna that is 30 feet up?! 

Is there supposed to be an electrical or mechanical mechanism that twists the rod at the very top? 

Also, how do I get those birds to not sit on the antenna? I feel like Fred Flintstone some days, wishing they would go away!!

I have difficulties climbing a step-ladder, but are the antenna's designed for you to climb up them? 

I am getting a lot of channels, but funny how some UHF channels that are based in my city (downtown Toronto) have a lot more interference than signals I'm catching across Lake Ontario (Buffalo, Rochester). I'm on the eastern edge of Toronto, so I suppose that doesn't help getting Toronto reception.

Thanks for your help!


----------

